# Is my Dalmation Lyretail Molly supposed to have a blue glow?



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I initially put this in the wrong area, sorry about that!

I just bought a male and a female Dalmation Lyretail molly a few hours ago. I was wondering, is his tail supposed to have this glow to it? The female doesn't have any of this gloweyness, but she's not anywhere near as dark as he is, she's mostly white with speckles. I didn't see it at the petshop, and the kind of light I have is a "Flora Sun" Max Plant Growth, 15 Watts. I can't see it under other lights. On his black scales which is most of him, I can only see it from an angle. It's -extremely- bright when he's fully under the light! They looked perfectly healthy, eat well and are energetic when not hiding from me, first day is the suck. lol And have no fuzzy growths or anything. I just wanna make sure, they warned me they had a few bad shipments, which has apparently been the story since the end of last year(That's how long I've been looking for some nice Dalmation Lyretails). I currently have them in my ten gallon, which is usually my nursery, moved the fry to another nursery. lol Until I get the infection cleared up in my big tank anyways(My grandmother got me a balloon molly with Columnaris Flexibacteria and I am treating the whole tank just incase).

Normally one would give their water levels and such, but they came from Petsmart only a couple hours ago, three to be exact(This photo was taken ten minutes after I put them in the tank, I noticed the glow when I was floating them though), so it's not my water causing anything. Here's the photo of him though, you can only see it on his tail right now, but it's kinda all over him when he is directly under the light, but it's brightest around his lighter colored areas, his tail practically glows on its own!


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks aboslutely fine and a blue "glow is not uncommon! in fact its almost desirable! well done!


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

If that's truely the case, then phew! My heart about jumped out of my mouth. I've had some bad luck this year, really really bad luck with purchasing fish(none with the fish I've had since last year illness-wise, I purchased a fish that had ich though, managed to fix him up and keep everyone safe, also got a fish that got Columnaris Flexibacteria, still getting that under control in my big tank, only two fish have it and my Dalmations have not been exposed to that tank. Of my own fish, two aborted pregnancies. Any and all problems came from newly purchased fish. Bad luck, eh? Especially for buying fish this year.). lol 
And he's just too pretty, my dream fish right there! I just could not leave without him!
If he's indeed healthy, then I'll be keeping him that way to the best of my ability. And his girl looks like she may be in the mid-stages of pregnancy, so maybe she will have some more beauties just like him. They were both just shipped in today, and the lady said they weren't with any other kinds of fish that she knows of. Who knows, maybe Lady Luck will smile upon me for the first time this year. Right now, they're new, so regardless I always keep the tank covered for the first day to let them get used to it without faces scaring the life out of them. Two days aside from a few hours in the morning for feeding time and for my plants if they seem real stressed, always works in my favor when I do that!


----------

